# Syndet Shampoo Bars!



## KiwiMoose (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Dawni (Jun 11, 2020)

If shampoo bars can be sexy.. These are lol


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 11, 2020)

Dawni said:


> If shampoo bars can be sexy.. These are lol


They take after their maker


----------



## Dawni (Jun 11, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> They take after their maker


Definitely


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 11, 2020)

Those turned out really pretty.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 11, 2020)

Pretty! Makes me want to wash my hair.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 12, 2020)

Awesome like their maker!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 12, 2020)

Beautiful and remind me I am on my last shampoo bar.


----------



## Ford (Jun 12, 2020)

if I only had hair....      very nice.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 13, 2020)

Your bars are beautiful!  But I'm confused... I was just looking to see what a Syndet bar was and how it differed from a  regular shampoo bar.  I came across an article that said shampoo bars were not good for your hair and shouldn't be use.
What am I missing here?  There seem to be a lot of shampoo bars out there and I hear a lot of people of using them with different degrees of success.  I understand it is something you/your hair has to get used to.  
Thanks for any clarification on this!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jun 13, 2020)

SPowers said:


> Your bars are beautiful!  But I'm confused... I was just looking to see what a Syndet bar was and how it differed from a  regular shampoo bar.  I came across an article that said shampoo bars were not good for your hair and shouldn't be use.
> What am I missing here?  There seem to be a lot of shampoo bars out there and I hear a lot of people of using them with different degrees of success.  I understand it is something you/your hair has to get used to.
> Thanks for any clarification on this!


Were you looking at shampoo bars from soap or actual Syndet shampoo bars. The majority of people cannot use soap shampoo bars as it destroys their hair. Syndet bars are a different animal.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 13, 2020)

SPowers said:


> Your bars are beautiful!  But I'm confused... I was just looking to see what a Syndet bar was and how it differed from a  regular shampoo bar.  I came across an article that said shampoo bars were not good for your hair and shouldn't be use.
> What am I missing here?  There seem to be a lot of shampoo bars out there and I hear a lot of people of using them with different degrees of success.  I understand it is something you/your hair has to get used to.
> Thanks for any clarification on this!


Please do not confuse Shampoo with Soap. What many call "shampoo bars" are actually lye soap bars that are not shampoo. Hair Cannot get used to soap, it would have to be alive to get used to or adjust to and hair is Not alive. 

Shampoo Bars are Syndet Bars which are non-soap the same as store-purchased shampoo is. The ph is can be adjusted if necessary in syndet bars, but when we make syndet bars they are normally much lower ph than soap depending on our ingredients. I will make note if you happen to see lye listed at the end of a list on a bottle of shampoo or any lotion, etc it is used as a ph adjuster. 

These are Syndet Shampoo Bars which are perfect for hair They are not Soap. 

Sorry, you will see one of my biggest rants is Soap for hair ie shampoo.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 13, 2020)

SPowers said:


> Your bars are beautiful!  But I'm confused... I was just looking to see what a Syndet bar was and how it differed from a  regular shampoo bar.  I came across an article that said shampoo bars were not good for your hair and shouldn't be use.
> What am I missing here?  There seem to be a lot of shampoo bars out there and I hear a lot of people of using them with different degrees of success.  I understand it is something you/your hair has to get used to.
> Thanks for any clarification on this!


Syndet is short for synthetic detergent. Syndet bars are surfactant based and are formulated to be the correct pH for hair. I make syndet bars as well and have been using them for about two years now. My avatar is me and my hair about a year ago.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 13, 2020)

I guess that's why I'm so confused... I've seen whole books dedicated to Shampoo bars (I have one) and they are all basically CP soap.

So I should avoid these at all costs?

ps:  I looked at some syndet bars and they seem much more complicated.  I'm not sure I want to venture there.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 13, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Syndet is short for synthetic detergent. Syndet bars are surfactant based and are formulated to be the correct pH for hair. I make syndet bars as well and have been using them for about two years now. My avatar is me and my hair about a year ago.


Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 13, 2020)

SPowers said:


> I guess that's why I'm so confused... I've seen whole books dedicated to Shampoo bars (I have one) and they are all basically CP soap.
> 
> So I should avoid these at all costs?
> 
> ps:  I looked at some syndet bars and they seem much more complicated.  I'm not sure I want to venture there.


Generally, the majority here advocate against using soap (lye based) on hair as the pH is too high and will damage hair. There are those though (Zany is one), who have been using and loving lye based shampoo bars. If you do decide to go with lye based shampoo bars, from my understanding, it's very important to follow up with something like a cider vinegar rinse and copious amounts of water. I think Zany wrote that she uses warm water, and gradually makes it colder. 

Personally, I've purchased a recipe for syndet bars and love it. It's very easy to make; basically, you melt all the ingredients together and mold it.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 13, 2020)

I was just looking at the e-book I have and it stressed using a vinegar rinse to restore the ph of your hair. That doesn't make a big enough difference?


----------



## Misschief (Jun 13, 2020)

SPowers said:


> I was just looking at the e-book I have and it stressed using a vinegar rinse to restore the ph of your hair. That doesn't make a big enough difference?


My understanding is that, yes, you need that acid rinse. Rinsing with progressively cooler water helps to close the hair cuticles (after the vinegar rinse).


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 13, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Generally, the majority here advocate against using soap (lye based) on hair as the pH is too high and will damage hair. There are those though (Zany is one), who have been using and loving lye based shampoo bars. If you do decide to go with lye based shampoo bars, from my understanding, it's very important to follow up with something like a cider vinegar rinse and copious amounts of water. I think Zany wrote that she uses warm water, and gradually makes it colder.
> 
> Personally, I've purchased a recipe for syndet bars and love it. It's very easy to make; basically, you melt all the ingredients together and mold it.


Can you share with us where you bought the recipe?  I have a couple of ebooks and am trying to get my head around all of the chemical names of the ingredients...I didn't do so well in any Chemistry class I took....I'm not sure I could formulate my own bars...too many choices. I'm willing to buy another recipe/book knowing someone else is using it and it works.  Who knows I may already have it and just haven't stepped off that cliff to make it. LOL


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 13, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 46841
> View attachment 46842
> View attachment 46843


Very pretty


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 13, 2020)

The acid rinse, IMO, is a partial fix for the problem the soap-as-shampoo causes. The alkalinity of soap causes the cuticle of the hair (the little scales that cover each hair shaft) to open up. This makes the hair rougher and easier to damage.

It's like a frayed rope breaking easier compared to a rope that isn't frayed. This roughness can make the hair look fuller and fluffier when the hair is dried, which some people like. For my and my spouse's hair, however, this roughness reduced the shine of the hair and made our natural waves seem more frizzy.

An acid rinse helps lay the cuticle back down, making the hair shaft smoother. For some people, this acid rinse appears to be enough to cause the cuticle to lay down properly.

For others, an acid rinse helps the cuticle to lay down better but not 100% back to normal. The damage accumulates and becomes permanent, leaving the hair rough and brittle. That's what happened to me, and it's really frustrating because the damage takes some time to become obvious (at least for me). By the time it became obvious, there's no fixing it. Instead I had to cut the damaged hair off and start over.

Scenter Square on Etsy sells ready made syndet shampoo bars and hair conditioner bars. I think she does or did sell kits to make the 'poo bars, including the recipe. If she doesn't have any kits listed, you might ask for availability. Sniff Inside the Box by ScenterSquare


----------



## Misschief (Jun 13, 2020)

Quilter99755 said:


> Can you share with us where you bought the recipe?  I have a couple of ebooks and am trying to get my head around all of the chemical names of the ingredients...I didn't do so well in any Chemistry class I took....I'm not sure I could formulate my own bars...too many choices. I'm willing to buy another recipe/book knowing someone else is using it and it works.  Who knows I may already have it and just haven't stepped off that cliff to make it. LOL



This is the recipe I purchased and use.








						DIY Solid Shampoo Bars  SCI Version  2 Recipes - Etsy Canada
					

This Shampoos item by DIYbathandbodyshop has 1749 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 08 Dec, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks, @DeeAnna and @Misschief I will check both of them out.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 13, 2020)

This is an interesting read: The Shampoo pH can Affect the Hair: Myth or Reality?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 14, 2020)

SPowers said:


> I was just looking at the e-book I have and it stressed using a vinegar rinse to restore the ph of your hair. That doesn't make a big enough difference?


 If your hair is short cut regularly and not shampooed every day it just might survive soap. But if it is long gorgeous, washed daily it very may not. Even vinegar rinses which mainly cut the soap film will not stop the damage.


----------



## Sarah B (Jun 14, 2020)

These are *gorgeous*!! I've been working a few different formulations (one that I found for free, and several from swiftcraftymonkey that are superior). How did you get these so smooth? I'm thinking maybe I need to swap out my powdered SCI for noodles.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 14, 2020)

I belong to another group and it does seems people fall into 2 very distinct camps:  those who love shampoo bars and those who absolutely hate them for the reasons stated.
I did go ahead and make mine yesterday - a coconut milk shampoo bar: OO; CO' Caster; SAO; Jojoba & Avo Butter... it was nice making a bar that was simple with nothing else (fragrance/additives) to distract me.  If my hair doesn't like it, I can at least say I tried it and move on with Syndet.  Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Savonette (Jun 14, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Generally, the majority here advocate against using soap (lye based) on hair as the pH is too high and will damage hair. There are those though (Zany is one), who have been using and loving lye based shampoo bars. If you do decide to go with lye based shampoo bars, from my understanding, it's very important to follow up with something like a cider vinegar rinse and copious amounts of water. I think Zany wrote that she uses warm water, and gradually makes it colder.
> 
> Personally, I've purchased a recipe for syndet bars and love it. It's very easy to make; basically, you melt all the ingredients together and mold it.


I looked into syndet a few years ago and it seemed like they contained completely different ingredients that didn’t overlap with soap making stock. Plus you need a filtered respirator due to the superfine particles. Is that all true? Or should I have searched for more info?


----------



## Claudette Carignan (Jun 14, 2020)

Quilter99755 said:


> Can you share with us where you bought the recipe?  I have a couple of ebooks and am trying to get my head around all of the chemical names of the ingredients...I didn't do so well in any Chemistry class I took....I'm not sure I could formulate my own bars...too many choices. I'm willing to buy another recipe/book knowing someone else is using it and it works.  Who knows I may already have it and just haven't stepped off that cliff to make it. LOL


I am as well so confused on the shampoo bars. I would Love to buy a proper recipe for a good shampoo bar. I’ve done a little research and am very intimidated by all the ingredients!! It sounds so confusing and complicated.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 14, 2020)

Misschief said:


> This is the recipe I purchased and use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the recipes yesterday and the way that she has things set up makes it sound so much easier than the other ebooks I bought even though the directions are very similar...it is just the way she says them.  So I ordered the two items that I didn't already have, but they may be awhile in getting here. In the meantime I will make one of the other recipes that I  have stuff for but will use her book when putting it all together.  

It was amazing that so little was different but the end result is that now I understand it better just by the way it was written....and I've seen lots of YouTube that didn't help either.  Thanks for the site.  I will try her recipe when I get all the goodies.  Am excited about it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 14, 2020)

Savonette said:


> I looked into syndet a few years ago and it seemed like they contained completely different ingredients that didn’t overlap with soap making stock....



You're right -- there's not a lot of overlap in ingredients for syndet cleansers versus soap cleansers. I understand why you might be reluctant to invest in yet more ingredients. That's one of the reasons why I detoured down the soap-as-shampoo route for awhile.

But I learned a syndet cleanser doesn't damage my hair and soap does. No amount of wishful thinking that, "Soap should work!" is going to change that fact.

So I can do one of two things, now that I know soap isn't an option as shampoo. I can make my own syndet shampoo with surfactants and other ingredients that work for me, or I can buy commercial shampoo and spend a fair bit of time in the store reading ingredients lists to find a product that doesn't irritate my scalp and is nice to my hair.

I like how my syndet shampoo bars are working out and I enjoy the process of making these bars, so I'm willing to invest in the ingredients.

_"...Plus you need a filtered respirator due to the superfine particles..."_

It is wise to work in a well ventilated area and/or wear a suitable respirator if you use any kind of powdered or hazardous ingredients.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 14, 2020)

Savonette said:


> I looked into syndet a few years ago and it seemed like they contained completely different ingredients that didn’t overlap with soap making stock. Plus you need a filtered respirator due to the superfine particles. Is that all true? Or should I have searched for more info?


I don't have a filtered respirator but I do use a medical mask for one of the ingredients as it is a very fine powder.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 14, 2020)

@KiwiMoose your syndet bars are beautiful!  I love the color.  Did you use a press with them?

@Misschief, do the bars from the recipe you purchased get mushy in the shower (especially toward the end)?  I switched from making liquid shampoo to shampoo bars a few months ago and all was going well until summer humidity hit.  Now the bars get soft and mushy in the shower and I need to figure out a reformulation.  But I have all the ingredients for the recipe in the link you posted and would just buy it if they work and save myself the hassle of a million tweaks again!

(I also wonder if using a press helps keep them more firm during use?)


----------



## Misschief (Jun 14, 2020)

HowieRoll said:


> @KiwiMoose your syndet bars are beautiful!  I love the color.  Did you use a press with them?
> 
> @Misschief, do the bars from the recipe you purchased get mushy in the shower (especially toward the end)?  I switched from making liquid shampoo to shampoo bars a few months ago and all was going well until summer humidity hit.  Now the bars get soft and mushy in the shower and I need to figure out a reformulation.  But I have all the ingredients for the recipe in the link you posted and would just buy it if they work and save myself the hassle of a million tweaks again!
> 
> (I also wonder if using a press helps keep them more firm during use?)


Not that I've noticed. I do let them dry thoroughly between uses. Also, once they get smaller, I put them into an organaza bag and hang it up between uses.


----------



## Savonette (Jun 14, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> You're right -- there's not a lot of overlap in ingredients for syndet cleansers versus soap cleansers. I understand why you might be reluctant to invest in yet more ingredients. That's one of the reasons why I detoured down the soap-as-shampoo route for awhile.
> 
> But I learned a syndet cleanser doesn't damage my hair and soap does. No amount of wishful thinking that, "Soap should work!" is going to change that fact.
> 
> ...


I just noticed Wholesale Supplies Plus has a shampoo bar kit!  Perfect!  Actually they have 3 kinds of shampoo bar kits so it's Perfect Perfect Perfect


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 14, 2020)

Sarah B said:


> These are *gorgeous*!! I've been working a few different formulations (one that I found for free, and several from swiftcraftymonkey that are superior). How did you get these so smooth? I'm thinking maybe I need to swap out my powdered SCI for noodles.


No - don't do that!  I think the trick for pouring is the amount of emulsifying waxes/quats/ butters used ( totaling 21%) and the powdered surfactants only totaling 58%.
Melt the first lot, add the powders until it all melts down, add any liquid surfactants at the later stages of that, then take off the heat before adding preservatives, fragrance and anything else that is heat sensitive.  FYI - I still use about 20% of my SCI as noodles just for a bit of texture.


----------



## melinda48 (Jun 17, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Generally, the majority here advocate against using soap (lye based) on hair as the pH is too high and will damage hair. There are those though (Zany is one), who have been using and loving lye based shampoo bars. If you do decide to go with lye based shampoo bars, from my understanding, it's very important to follow up with something like a cider vinegar rinse and copious amounts of water. I think Zany wrote that she uses warm water, and gradually makes it colder.
> 
> Personally, I've purchased a recipe for syndet bars and love it. It's very easy to make; basically, you melt all the ingredients together and mold it.


MayI ask where you purchased the recipe for syndet  bars? My daughter-in-law is requesting shampoo bars and I would love to accommodate her but don’t want to make her something that would be ruinous for her gorgeous hair! Thanks.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 17, 2020)

Quilter99755 said:


> I bought the recipes yesterday and the way that she has things set up makes it sound so much easier than the other ebooks I bought even though the directions are very similar...it is just the way she says them.  So I ordered the two items that I didn't already have, but they may be awhile in getting here. In the meantime I will make one of the other recipes that I  have stuff for but will use her book when putting it all together.
> 
> It was amazing that so little was different but the end result is that now I understand it better just by the way it was written....and I've seen lots of YouTube that didn't help either.  Thanks for the site.  I will try her recipe when I get all the goodies.  Am excited about it.



I purchased this same one months ago and it's much  clearer to translate for sure.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 17, 2020)

@melinda48 She shared the link on the previous page of this post.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 17, 2020)

melinda48 said:


> MayI ask where you purchased the recipe for syndet  bars? My daughter-in-law is requesting shampoo bars and I would love to accommodate her but don’t want to make her something that would be ruinous for her gorgeous hair! Thanks.


I posted the link up thread, post #22


----------



## melinda48 (Jun 17, 2020)

Misschief said:


> I posted the link up thread, post #22


Got it - thanks!


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jun 21, 2020)

Can you share your recipe? If not, I understand.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2020)

It is against copyright to post the recipe of the DIY recipe posted in thread #22. 

While it is a decent recipe it did not work out well for me, but it is a good one to start with. I simply purchased it to see if I liked it better than my own, but I will note I do not like the recipes on Susan's blog, they all tended to turn mushy after a few uses. Like soap, I played with many recipes and tweaks before I came up with what I like.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jun 21, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 46841
> View attachment 46842
> View attachment 46843


Where did you find the recipe?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 21, 2020)

Here are other threads, some with recipes, since folks are hungry for recipes. Thanks to @amd -- these are the fruits of Amd's labor, not mine.





__





						Syndet shampoo bar recipe help needed
					

Hi I am trying to formulate a syndet shampoo bar for my curly dry hair. I bought Swift Craft Monkeys shampoo bar book and have tried to formulate something for me and would like input before I purchase all the ingredients. Please jump in with suggestions thanks to all in advance.




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						Shampoo (Syndet Bar)
					

Has anyone tried making syndet bar with only SCI as surfactant? How was it?




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						Shampoo Bars - Surfectant percentages
					

Can I use SLSA at 22%? Can I use Decyl Glucoside at 30%?  In the same recipe with SCI @ 40%  Very confusing this syndet bar formulation.:shower:




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						'Squeaky' Clean Syndet Shampoo Bars
					

My new shampoo bars have a small dense foamy type lather rather than lots of big bubbles, and my hair is very squeaky when I rinse.  I'm thinking both these things aren't good?  I would like more bubbles, but I am concerned if I put any more cleaning agents in there that my hair will get even...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						Syndet shampoo bar recipe help needed
					

I may be wrong but if I remember right @KiwiMoose doesn't use C-Betaine because it is an irritant. If you are making shampoo just for yourself, and are not allergic to it, it would make formulating much easier. It is a gentle surfactant, and not "more chemical" than SLSa or Amphosol. (I'm not...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				









						Syndet Shampoo Bar Trials
					

Here's my current recipe that's being tested by myself and friends.  Please feel free to comment on ingredients because I am totally shooting in the dark here.  I would be interested to know if you have any suggestions for improvement.  I have made the decision to NOT use cocamidopropyl betaine...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Edit -- Some tips for making a melted-type syndet shampoo bar -- 

Use SCI powder, not noodles. The noodles take forevahhhhh! to melt. 

Also I took a tip from the April 2018 SMF Challenge in which we were asked to use a sous vide method to make hot process soap. In that challenge, I put the soap ingredients into a heat resistant heavyweight plastic bag, clipped the bag shut, and partly immersed the bag in hot water. 

I now use the same idea to make syndet 'poo bars, because the closed plastic bag lets me mix the ingredients without making as much of a mess. It reduces water evaporation, so the paste stays more fluid. And I can clip off a corner of the bag so I can pipe the warm paste directly into molds. Because the paste is coming straight from the warm-water bath, it tends to be a little more fluid so it flows better into the mold.

Here are some photos from that challenge to give you ideas -- April 2018 SMF Challenge Sous Vide HP swirl

Last tip regardless of the method used is to store the bars in a frost-free refrigerator. The low humidity of the fridge lets the bars continue to dry slightly over time. They become harder and drier compared to bars kept in room temp storage.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jun 21, 2020)

Just a note...i bought the etsy recipe and made it and it is easy and works nicely BUT it does use 73% SCI and the max amount that is recommended is up to 50%.  I did question Sandra about the amount and she did get upset and actually never gave a proper response to why she used above the recommended amount.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 21, 2020)

I developed my own recipe - taking tips and pointers from freely available recipes online and tweaking them, or adding new ingredients after researching their benefits, and removing others that I did not want.
I also subscribed to Swift Crafty Monkey's blog which provided some useful input.


----------



## linne1gi (Jun 22, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Here are other threads, some with recipes, since folks are hungry for recipes. Thanks to @amd -- these are the fruits of Amd's labor, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a tip, if you grind up the noodles in a coffee grinder - then they melt easily.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 22, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Just a tip, if you grind up the noodles in a coffee grinder - then they melt easily.


Yes - that's what I do because the noodles re cheaper 
However, please wear a mask - that fine dust is not good for humans! And keep your animals out of the house while doing so.


----------



## nryds (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi, this thread is interesting. Me too is looking forward to making my own syndet shampoo bar 

I was wondering, does anybody have any preferred preservatives for their syndet shampoo bars? From many recipes that I've been researching, many use Germall Plus or Optiphen. Some says optiphen doesn't work too well, and germall plus contains urea-derivatives which I prefer to avoid. I have Lexgard Natural, though I'm not really sure if that's going to be compatible.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 11, 2020)

nryds said:


> Hi, this thread is interesting. Me too is looking forward to making my own syndet shampoo bar
> 
> I was wondering, does anybody have any preferred preservatives for their syndet shampoo bars? From many recipes that I've been researching, many use Germall Plus or Optiphen. Some says optiphen doesn't work too well, and germall plus contains urea-derivatives which I prefer to avoid. I have Lexgard Natural, though I'm not really sure if that's going to be compatible.


I have used germal and optiphen. Not sure but they both seemed to work well. I was going to give geogard a try next.


----------



## Akagacsabun (Jul 26, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Gaisy59, yayın: 833512, üye: 21061"]
Sadece bir not ... etsy tarifi aldım ve yaptım ve kolay ve güzel çalışıyor AMA% 73 SCI kullanıyor ve önerilen maksimum miktar% 50'ye kadar. Sandra miktarı hakkında soru yaptım ve o üzüldü ve aslında o neden önerilen miktarın üzerinde kullanılan uygun bir yanıt vermedi.
[/ALINTI]
Bu tarifi de aldım, ancak yeni oranı fark ettim. bunun hakkında ne yapmayı düşünüyorsun?


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 26, 2020)

Akagacsabun said:


> [QUOTE = "Gaisy59, yayın: 833512, üye: 21061"]
> Sadece bir not ... etsy tarifi aldım ve yaptım ve kolay ve güzel çalışıyor AMA% 73 SCI kullanıyor ve önerilen maksimum miktar% 50'ye kadar. Sandra miktarı hakkında soru yaptım ve o üzüldü ve aslında o neden önerilen miktarın üzerinde kullanılan uygun bir yanıt vermedi.
> [/ALINTI]
> Bu tarifi de aldım, ancak yeni oranı fark ettim. bunun hakkında ne yapmayı düşünüyorsun?


Hello i am getting that this gas something to do with the shampoo bar from Sandra on Etsy but unfortunately i cannot understand. Can anyone translate?

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 26, 2020)

Your quote -- "..._Just a note ... I bought and made etsy recipe and it works easy and nice BUT it uses 73% SCI and the maximum recommended amount is up to 50%. I did question about the amount of Sandra and she was upset and actually she did not give a proper answer why she was used over the recommended amount._..."

Alinti asked -- "_I also got this recipe, but I noticed the new ratio. what do you think about doing this_"

You can do your own translations at Google Translate


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 26, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Your quote -- "..._Just a note ... I bought and made etsy recipe and it works easy and nice BUT it uses 73% SCI and the maximum recommended amount is up to 50%. I did question about the amount of Sandra and she was upset and actually she did not give a proper answer why she was used over the recommended amount._..."
> 
> Alinti asked -- "_I also got this recipe, but I noticed the new ratio. what do you think about doing this_"
> 
> You can do your own translations at Google Translate


Thank you so much DeeAnna! Will note google translate for next time.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 26, 2020)

Akagacsabun said:


> [QUOTE = "Gaisy59, yayın: 833512, üye: 21061"]
> Sadece bir not ... etsy tarifi aldım ve yaptım ve kolay ve güzel çalışıyor AMA% 73 SCI kullanıyor ve önerilen maksimum miktar% 50'ye kadar. Sandra miktarı hakkında soru yaptım ve o üzüldü ve aslında o neden önerilen miktarın üzerinde kullanılan uygun bir yanıt vermedi.
> [/ALINTI]
> Bu tarifi de aldım, ancak yeni oranı fark ettim. bunun hakkında ne yapmayı düşünüyorsun?


Hi what new ratio? I haven’t used Sandra’s formula sunce she refused to answer that 73% was over the recommended amount. If she changed it she needs to let all her customers know.

Also, i have been trying out KiwiMoose’s recipe as it appears to be more earth friendly.


----------

